# Musik in externen Player starten



## Ivan Dolvich (24. Jan 2011)

Hi Leute,

zurzeit versuche ich, dass ich Musikdateien in einem externen Player spiele.
Das ganze sollte Plattformunabhängig bleiben, oder wenigstens auf den drei großen Systemen Win, Mac, Linux laufen.

Hab ihr da eine Idee, wie ich das hin bekomme?


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Jan 2011)

Du könntest einfach versuchen den Defaultplayer, welcher auf dem jeweiligen System eingestellt ist, insofern unterstützt, anzustoßen mit Desktop API


----------



## homer65 (24. Jan 2011)

Plattformunabhängigkeit ist wohl nicht möglich, da man nicht weiss, was auf dem jeweiligen System gerade für Software installiert ist.


----------



## Ivan Dolvich (24. Jan 2011)

Hi,
mit der Desktop API läuft es so weit unter Linux. Zwar öffnet sich nicht mein Standartplayer, aber das sei mir egal.

@homer65:
ich werte das mal Testen. Wenn es nicht geht, dann muss ich mir was anderes überlegen =D


----------

